
A Georgia Tech CS Master’s Degree for $7,000 - HillaryBriss
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/upshot/an-online-education-breakthrough-a-masters-degree-for-a-mere-7000.html
======
HillaryBriss
>* ... there is a vast untapped market for highly affordable degrees from
prestigious colleges. The technology needed to build those programs exists
today. But most prestigious colleges are currently sticking with the model
that lets them offer degrees for $57,000 instead of the roughly $7,000 that it
costs at Georgia Tech. _

